# Diseño y Construcción crossover ASHLY activo



## jhon mulato (Ago 18, 2008)

Hola a todos los que están en el foro, quiero hacer un aporte paras todos en la comunidad espero que les guste se trata de un crossover ASHLY que no es tan difícil de construirlo 
Lo único difícil son los potenciómetro cuádruple aunque yo por mi experiencia coloco 2 potenciómetro uno de tras del otro pero esto es de muy cuidado, a que la primera perilla 
Mueva la segunda perilla al mismo tiempo 


Gracias, Jhon mulato


----------



## jhon mulato (Ago 18, 2008)

manual de operacion estan los diagrama 
http://www.ashly.com/manuals/espanol/xr-all.pdf
att: jhon mulato

gracias


----------



## dcmdcm (Oct 15, 2008)

se ve bueno, linkwitz-riley 4to orden, con filtro de variables de estado de una buena marca, pero como que le faltan cosas. De de donde se toman las salidas?, de que tamano debe ser el pcb?, salidas balanceadas?, era 2vias estereo y 3vias mono, no?


----------



## aovalencia (Ene 3, 2012)

jhon mulato cual es la serie de este crossover por donde estan las salidas donde conecta el positivo y negativo, danos una manito


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 3, 2012)

aovalencia dijo:


> jhon mulato cual es la serie de este crossover por donde estan las salidas donde conecta el positivo y negativo, danos una manito


 

En el segundo mensaje tenés un PDF en CASTELLANO con todo lo que preguntás ! ! !


----------



## capoelectronics (Abr 13, 2018)

por favor quien tiene el diagrama el elace ya no ubica el material


----------

